# Zur Laufzeit auf die Methode einer anderen Klasse zugreifen



## stevedeluxe (7. Feb 2005)

Hey,
hab da mal ein kleines problem mit java 3d

Ich hab eine Klasse in der ich einen cube erzueuge und ihn an eine TG übergebe
desweitern gibt es 4 Mehoden mit welchen ich den cube neu positionieren kann

In einer weitern Klasse habe ich ein Behavior mit welchem ich bei einem Key Event eine der 4 Mehoden des cubes aufruffen möchte um ihn zu bewegen.

Und hier liegt mein Problem ich schaffe es nicht die Methode aufzurufen?
Die Mehtoden und Klassen funktionieren auch alle, nur nicht zusammen.

Wie könnte der Aufruf heißen?

Klasse "cube"
Methode in Klasse cube "moveLeft" 
Klasse mit Behavior "control" 

Gruß und Dank im voraus 

stevedeluxe


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Feb 2005)

Gib doch deinem Behavior ne Methode setCube oder so, die dann eben von dem Cube selbst oder von irgendeinem Objekt, das beide kennt, aufgerufen werden muss.


----------



## stevedeluxe (7. Feb 2005)

Ist es nicht möglich per aufruf ( z.B cub.moveLeft() aus dem Behavior die methode des Cubes aufzurufen bei einem event?


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Feb 2005)

Wie meinst du das? Natürlich kannst du aus deinem Behavior in der processStimulus-Methode cube.moveLeft() aufrufen. Ihc dachte, dein Problem wäre, dass du das Objekt nicht kennst ???:L

Erkläre nochmal genau, was nicht funktioniert, oder poste ein bisschen Beispielcode, damit wir das besser nachvollziehen können.


----------



## Guest (7. Feb 2005)

In der Klasse Control wird der cube erzeugt und besitzt 4 Methode zur Steuerung
In der Klasse Start wird durch einen Aufruf von der Klasse Control eine TG(mit dem Cube) an die root.TG gehängt


control.moveLeft();    
bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung:
non-static method moveLeft() cannot be referenced from a static context
                 control.moveLeft();


----------



## SteveDeluxe (7. Feb 2005)

Fehler gefunden Methode war nicht static

danke @ Illuvater für deine mühe

MfG 
SteveDeluxe


----------

